# Complete HW Update == reinstal gentoo?

## zrebec

Hello,

I have a new base HW components ;o) Before I had AMD Athlon XP processor, MSI MainBoard, 3Com Network card.

Now I have Intel Pentium 4 processor, Intel MainBoard, Intel Network card  (good, no?  :Smile:  )

I edit my /etc/make.conf with this:

```

/etc/make.conf:

CFLAGS="-march=pentium4 -Os -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -ffast-math -mmmx -msse -msse2 -mfpu"

```

It`s a better reinstall gentoo from scratch or I may do:

```

 emerge -aveDu world

```

? I want optimized my gentoo for a speed (perfomance).

My /proc/cpuinfo

```

/proc/cpuinfo

processor       : 0

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 15

model           : 1

model name      : Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 1.70GHz

stepping        : 2

cpu MHz         : 1695.183

cache size      : 256 KB

fdiv_bug        : no

hlt_bug         : no

f00f_bug        : no

coma_bug        : no

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 2

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmovpat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm

bogomips        : 3268.60

```

Can I add some flags into CFLAGS in make.conf? For better performance? Thanks. Please

Hopefully I don`t must reinstall my gentoo from Scratch. Or rather yes?

----------

## caspar

Can you post your CFLAGS of the Athlon XP configuration? If they were optimized for athlon xp you must recompile all packages. Architecture specific flags do only run on this architecture as far as I know.

----------

## zrebec

Sure. CFLAGS of Athlon-XP:

```

CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -Os -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -ffast-math -mmmx -msse -m3dnow"

```

----------

## caspar

You could try to boot with the livecd and chroot-ing into your actual system then. If you can't use your system then you will need a fresh compilation.

One possible solution would be to compile everything for x686 with your old mainboard etc and then inserting the new one and hoping the best. If you can boot you could compile everything for your pentium IV.

----------

## setagllib

I don't mean to be rude, but when you use a -march= value, all of the relevant -mmmx, -msse, etc. flags are implied, and so is -mcpu/-mtune. You do NOT need to specify them by hand, it will not make a lick of a difference - if anything you're slowing gcc down by a few ns because it has to parse more arguments on every start!

If you want to list them all explicitly, at least remember that all of those chips have MMX2 and the Ath XP would probably have 3Dnow2 too. But I don't recommend listing them explicitly.

Sorry for all of that, I just hate seeing ricer CFLAGS, it's the part of the Gentoo-frequenting community I hate and stamping it out is a sort of goal for me. Gentoo, fast as it is, is all about convenience. If you really wanted insane performance you'd probably run DragonFly BSD or something.

----------

## nephlim

 *setagllib wrote:*   

> If you really wanted insane performance you'd probably run DragonFly BSD or something.

 

If you would like to use it do it...   :Wink: 

Doesn't seem it wrong to you to push down Gentoo for another *NIX inside this forum?   :Shocked: 

Best regards

----------

## zrebec

Never mind ;o) I will be compiling new gentoo to the another disk and using current system yet. But have you please some good tips for better perfomannce? Thanks for every hint

----------

## bakreule

 *Quote:*   

> Doesn't seem it wrong to you to push down Gentoo for another *NIX inside this forum?

 

Not at all. If there's something else that fits your needs, use it. Gentoo is popular because it fits the user profile of a lot of people, but it's not the *NIX for everyone.

----------

